# Schlechte "Fully"-Lagerungen !!!



## right turn (7. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich bin neu in diesem forum, und sehr verwundert, daß ein Großteil
der User auf Fullsuspension`s unterwegs ist.
Ich fahre selbst ein Ultimate CF mit 100er Fox Frlc und habe mit der
der Leichtfüssgkeit dieses Bikes eine Menge Spass.
Wenn Ich mir die aktuellen Dauertestberichte in den bekannten
Magazinen anschaue, werde ich meine Entscheidung, mir auch ein "Fully"
zuzulegen noch einmal gründlich überlegen ?!

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit eurer Bikes gemacht,
und was hat Euch zum Umstieg auf ein Vollgefedertes Bike bewegt ?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2007)

Seltsamer Threadtitel.


Ich fahre mein Enduro seit 3200km recht hart über Trails u. nur selten auf Forststraßen spazieren. Bislang gibt es kein Lagerspiel u. ich erwarte auch nicht, dass das demnächst auftritt.

Eine Diskussion Fully vs. Hardtail zum x-ten Mal zu führen halte ich für unnötig. Dazu gibt es in jedem Bikeforum Lesestoff für ein paar Tage, auch im Canyon-Subforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (7. November 2007)

hey right turn, wat bistn du fürn dödel? der threadtitel legt nahe, dass du erfahrungen mit schlechten fully-lagerungen gemacht hast.

stattdessen willst du den uralten, stinklangweiligen in 100facher ausführung in diesem forum, immer ergebnislosen fully-vs.-hardtail-fight reanimieren.

such dir besser einen der betreffenden treads aus und lies den! 

z.b. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297468&highlight=hardtail+fully

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298466&highlight=hardtail+fully

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290318&highlight=hardtail+fully

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=275037&highlight=hardtail+fully

als neuling solltest du eh erstmal rumlesen statt solche schei55 hier rauszulassen.

nix für ungut


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2007)

Up&Down schrieb:


> wat bistn du fürn dödel?
> statt solche schei55 hier rauszulassen.


Reg dich ab und sei nicht so unfreundlich.


----------



## MasterAss (7. November 2007)

Up&Down schrieb:


> hey right turn, wat bistn du fürn dödel? der threadtitel legt nahe, dass du erfahrungen mit schlechten fully-lagerungen gemacht hast.
> 
> stattdessen willst du den uralten, stinklangweiligen in 100facher ausführung in diesem forum, immer ergebnislosen fully-vs.-hardtail-fight reanimieren.
> 
> ...



Schlecht geschissen oder wie? Die Frage mag durchaus berechtigt sein, siehe meine Signatur...

Nächstes mal, wähle deine Worte doch lieber freundlicher oder geh dich vorher abreagieren.


----------



## Up&Down (7. November 2007)

muss halt meinen schlechten ruf pflegen 

außerdem habe ich nun mal recht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Schlecht geschissen oder wie?


Was ist denn hier los? Schon das zweite Posting auf so primitivem Niveau...


----------



## Up&Down (7. November 2007)

auf dumme fragen gibts nun mal dumme antworten.


----------



## MasterAss (8. November 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? Schon das zweite Posting auf so primitivem Niveau...



Das ist bei uns das landläufige Synonym für "schlecht gelaunt"...
Sorry, steck einfach in mir drin 

Ach ja, und Fully-Lagerungen sind ganz klar Qualitätsabhängig. Auch die Art der Konstruktion spielt eine Rolle, aber natürlich auch der Pflegeaufwand an dem Fully.

Ich habe auch den Bericht aus der Bike-Bravo gelesen. Das wird mit Sicherheit so eine Redaktions-"*ure" gewesen sein. Da wird mit Sicherheit auch kaum geputzt oder gepflegt, schließlich werden die ja als Ziel haben Schwachstellen aufzudecken.

Wie gesagt, Industrielager sind eigentlich problemlos, Schrägnadellager sind für die Tonne. Konstruktion und Wartung ist wichtig. So lange ich aber hier im Forum bin, habe ich noch keinen entsprechenden Thread über schlechte Lagerungen beim Fully bzgl Canyon gelesen.


----------



## Levty (8. November 2007)

Ich sag doch: Eingelenker!
Hammer Lager, und es kann nur eines ausschlagen, wenn überhaupt!


----------



## zak0r (8. November 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Da wird mit Sicherheit auch kaum geputzt oder gepflegt



bei meinem canyon hat das nun schon 3 jahre keinerlei einfluss auf die lager, es klappt einfach nur prima weil gut und unaufällig. ok es ist ein 18kg bomber aber ich bin ja auch keine elfe die über die promenade flaniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. November 2007)

Wer putzt denn die Hinterbaulager???

hab meine (ESX) jetzt nach einem Jahr (incl. extrem feuchtem letzten Winter) das erste Mal überhaupt angeguckt und keinen Verschleiß registriert !!


----------



## Freti (8. November 2007)

Bei mir wurden jetzt nach einer Laufleistung von ca. 6800 km die Buchsen, durch die Dämpferschrauben durchgehen, ausgetauscht, weil merkbares Spiel vorhanden war. Etwas anderes habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht festgestellt.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## MasterAss (8. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Wer putzt denn die Hinterbaulager???
> 
> hab meine (ESX) jetzt nach einem Jahr (incl. extrem feuchtem letzten Winter) das erste Mal überhaupt angeguckt und keinen Verschleiß registriert !!



Niemand, dass habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich rede von allgemeiner Bike-Pflege.


----------



## right turn (8. November 2007)

Sorry,

Leute, tut mir leid, wenn euch mein Threadtitel nicht gefällt;
Ich bin zurzeit auf der suche nach einem "Fully", bei dem ich nicht alle
4000 km die Lager tauschen muß (Fahre ca. 8000 km im Jahr)
Im Forum habe ich keine Erfahrungsberichte bezüglich der Haltbarkeit
der Lagerungen gefunden.
Daß ein Fully in vielen Bereichen mehr Spaß macht, habe ich schon
mitgekriegt (bin seit ca. 15 Jahren mit dem Bike unterwegs) !!
Ein "All Mountain", wie das Nerve ES(X) wäre mein Favourit !

Mit der Bitte um fachkundige Antworten,

RIGHT TURN

P.S. Nach drei bis viermaligem Lagertausch ist die Presspassung hinüber; Die Folge wäre dann
       ein neuer Rahmen !!!


----------



## Sir Galahad (8. November 2007)

Normalerweise kannst du ein modernes Fully zig 1000 km und zig Jahre ohne Lagerprobleme fahren, wenn du nicht grade regelmäßig die Lager mit dem Hochdruckstrahler "reinigst". 

Wenige Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Nun wirst du sicher ein neues Bike kaufen, das noch keiner 1000de km gefahren hat. Wird dir also keiner sagen können, ob das eine dieser seltenen Ausnahmen ist.

Was Freti schreibt, sind keine Lager, sondern Dämpferbuchsen, bei denen es völlig normal ist, dass sie mal getauscht werden müssen. Davon ist aber auch bei mehrmaligem Tauschen nicht der Rahmen betroffen.

Also mach dir nicht sonen Kopf, kauf dir das Nerve und gut is.


----------



## eckstein (9. November 2007)

Hallo
Hab seit 2005 ein Canyon Nerve XC. Laufleistung bis jetzt 21000km.
Nach ca. 12000 km hatten die Schwingenlager am Hinterbau starkes Spiel. Alle anderen Lager waren noch funktionsfähig. Hab aber alle Lager am Viergelenker erneuert, (6 kleine, 2 größere - Materialpreis 24 Euro, Montagezeit ca. 2-3 Stunden.) Bis jetzt läuft alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (9. November 2007)

Allgemeine Aussagen über die Hinterbaulagerung sind nicht möglich!!!!
Einzig allein entscheidend für die Lagerstellenlebensdauer sind die Belastung (Qualität und Quantität) und der Verschleiß die auf diese einwirkt. 
Diese Belastung ist abhängig:
-	Fahrergewicht
-	Einsatzort 
-	Laufleistung
Der Verschleiß hängt ab:
-	Schmutzeintrag
-	Wartung

Jetzt kommt noch dazu dass es Unterschiedliche Lagerungskonzepte am Markt gibt (Kugel- oder Gleitlager) die auf die verschiedenen Einflüsse auch unterschiedlich reagieren und grundsätzlich schon unterschiedliche Lebensdauern aufweisen.

In der Praxis wird es wohl jedem einleuchten das eine Lagerstelle am Hinterbau unterschiedliche Lebensdauern haben muß wenn zum Beispiel
-	ein 100 kg Biker nur im gröbsten Dreck permanent Downhill am Gardasee mit Sprüngen unterwegs ist
-	oder einer anderer seine 70kg nur auf der Teerstraße spazieren fährt

Euer,
Niederbayer


----------



## AmmuNation (9. November 2007)

right turn schrieb:


> Leute, tut mir leid, wenn euch mein Threadtitel nicht gefällt;
> Ich bin zurzeit auf der suche nach einem "Fully", bei dem ich nicht alle
> 4000 km die Lager tauschen muß (Fahre ca. 8000 km im Jahr)
> Im Forum habe ich keine Erfahrungsberichte bezüglich der Haltbarkeit
> der Lagerungen gefunden.



Mein XC6.0 ist ~4000km alt und definitiv nicht angeguckt sondern gefahren worden (in den letzten 1.5 Monaten allerdings garnicht  )

Bisher nirgends Spiel, immernoch gleich sensibel wie am Anfang. Passt.


----------



## ahu (9. November 2007)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Normalerweise kannst du ein modernes Fully zig 1000 km und zig Jahre ohne Lagerprobleme fahren [...]
> Wenige Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.



Sir trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Zur Illustration die Ausnahme: nach weniger als 6 Monaten und bloss gut 500km schoene Singletrails waren an der Wippe 3 der 4 Lager kaputt, eins davon zerfiel buchstaeblich.

Canyon antwortete umgehend auf meine Email, dass dieser Schaden äusserst ungewöhnlich und in dieser Form an den verbauten Lagern noch nicht aufgetreten sei, ev. sei dies ein Materialfehler an den Lagern, und bot ohne Umschweife Gratis-Ersatzteile an. Die Lager kriegt man aber auch sonst problemlos und die Wippe laesst sich einfach aus- und wieder zusammenbauen.

Fazit: Wenn man ein All-Mountain Bike entsprechend einsetzt kann schon mal was kaputt gehen. Wichtig dabei sind pragmatische Hilfe und dass die Reparatur problemlos machbar ist.

Nach 2 Tagen "Downtime" habe ich schon wieder viel Spass mit meinem Nerve


----------



## schönbuch trail (9. November 2007)

hardtails sind das einzig wahreheheheh!!!!!!!!!!! da passiert so etwas auch nicht!!!!!
wartungsärmer billiger: kauft hardtails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cholfa (9. November 2007)

schönbuch trail schrieb:


> hardtails sind das einzig wahreheheheh!!!!!!!!!!! da passiert so etwas auch nicht!!!!!
> wartungsärmer billiger: kauft hardtails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Super, und bei mir wären die dann dauernd kaputt  
Ab einer gewissen Fahrweise hat auch ein Hardtail über kurz oder lang mindestens 10cm Federweg (weiter zunehmend)    Da ist die Wartung meiner Fullys deutlich günstiger..........


@ ahu

Solche Bilder von zerstörten Lagern kenne ich auch aus anderen Bereichen.
Ist nur der Käfig der die Kugeln hält defekt oder haben sich die Kugeln aufgelöst?

Es gibt von SKF und FAG diverse Lagergrößen die eine Kugel mehr haben und deutlich unempfindlicher sind (obwohl auch die normalen Lager nie auch nur in die Nähe ihrer Belastungsgrenze kommen).


----------



## schönbuch trail (9. November 2007)

Cholfa schrieb:


> Super, und bei mir wären die dann dauernd kaputt
> Ab einer gewissen Fahrweise hat auch ein Hardtail über kurz oder lang mindestens 10cm Federweg (weiter zunehmend)    Da ist die Wartung meiner Fullys deutlich günstiger..........



ok da hast du ganz klar recht


----------



## right turn (9. November 2007)

DANKE,

Daß sind ja mal Aussagen, um sich eine Meinung zu bilden.

Ich warte jetzt noch auf den 2008er Katalog, und werde dann zuschlagen.
Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, daß ich vor kurzem ein Nerve XC
Probe gefahren bin, dessen Anprechverhalten und "Schluckvermögen"
mich allerdings sehr entäuscht haben.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß man ein Bike mit mehr Federweg etwas
sensibler einstellen kann (kommt sicher auch auf den Dämpfer an).

Viel Flow....!!


Right Turn


----------



## mape2k (9. November 2007)

Um mal wieder eine Ausnahme zu geben. 

Mein Oberes Lager am Dämpfer meines ES 2007 hatte nach 100km, ja 100km, Spiel. Das Bike wurde normal gebraucht, keine drops oder ähnlich ruppiges. Nach erneutem anziehen mit den richtigen Drehmoment + Loctite ist kein Spiel mehr festzustellen. Canyon wird wohl einfach vergessen haben das Lager anzuziehen. Man sollte aber darauf achten, dass die Lager auf das richtige Moment gebracht sind, ansonsten kann es sicher zu mehr Verschleiss kommen.

Lg


----------



## ahu (10. November 2007)

Cholfa schrieb:


> Solche Bilder von zerstörten Lagern kenne ich auch aus anderen Bereichen.
> Ist nur der Käfig der die Kugeln hält defekt oder haben sich die Kugeln aufgelöst?



Auf der einen Seite sind Käfig und Kugeln platt.

-ahu.


----------



## Lelles0815 (14. September 2008)

N'abend,

aus gegebenem Anlass hol ich den Fred nochmal aus der Versenkung 

Nachdem ich bei ner kleinen Wartung an meinem 2008er ESX auch auf recht schwergängige Hinterbaulager gestossen war, siehe hier,
hatte mich Ahu freundlicherweise hierher verlinkt.

Gestern bekomme ich die neue Mountainbike und was muß ich da im Dauertest des AM 5.0 (2510km) & AM 9.0 (1520km) lesen: 

Zitat :
* Die Hinterbaulager wiesen bei beiden Rahmen deutliche Laufspuren auf und liefen rau. Ein Lager am AM 9.0 war komplett fest* 

Da schätze ich doch mal, das die Lager, die Canyon serienmässig verbaut, nicht die besten sind. Komischerweise, bemerkt man den rauen Lauf der Lager nicht, wenn der Hinterbau nicht zerlegt wird (mal abgesehen von dem Extremfall weiter oben). Bei drucklosem Dämpfer geht der Hinterbau lediglich etwas "schwergängig", was man wahrscheinlich aber nur bei einem direkten Vergleich bemerkt.
Glücklicherweise konnte ich den Vergleich durch das nagelneue AM 6.0 von moe0815 machen und hab echt nen riesen Unterschied bemerkt. 
Bei mir sind die Lager an der Dämpferanlenkung, also der Wippe defekt, wenn man die Wippe ausbaut und mal den Innenring der Lager festhält, kann man den rauen lauf deutlich spüren.
Ich hab mir SKF Lager vom Typ 608-2RSH besorgt, die ich wohl demnächst einbauen werde. Die Lager sind optimal gedichtet, siehe hier:





Typ a





Dichtungstyp RSH

Wer also die Möglichkeit hat bzw. es sich zutraut seinen Hinterbau mal zu zerlegen, sollte das tun denke ich, die neuen Lager kosten ca. 3,-/Stk. und das ist sicherlich billiger, als wenn der Rahmen bleibenden Schaden nimmt.

so long

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (14. September 2008)

Danke für den Tipp.
Wie baust du die selber ein bzw, wie baust du die selber aus. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Lager eingepresst sind...
Gruß Simon


----------



## timtim (16. September 2008)

scheint ja kein einzelfall zu sein ,die defekten lager.da mein dämpfer oben schon erheblich spiel in der buchse hat ,hab ich jetzt auch mal die lager begutachtet.von den 6 gleichgroßen liefen nur noch 2 ohne rubbeln.
eines ,das an der bremsaufnahme, war gar fest.schuld ist mit sicherheit auch der geringe aktionsweg, immer nur auf einer stelle stehend im millimeterbereich bewegt..............wäre evtl. grad hinten ein gleitlager sinnvoller!?
egal ,das baby hat viel mitgemacht in 9 monaten und das ansonsten klaglos.der spaß wars wert 
hat jemand die bezeichnung für die lager am  nerve es und bekommt man die dämpferbuchse ausser bei canyon auch woanders ?
besten dank
gruß tim²


----------



## cxfahrer (16. September 2008)

Die Buchsen für Rockshox baut dir jeder Fahrradladen ein, bei mir war aber nicht nur die obere Teflonbuchse, sondern auch der Bolzen verschlissen, also den gleich mitwechseln. Dann werden schnell mal 30 Euro draus. 
Das mit den hakelnden Kugellagern würde ich mal nicht überbewerten, solange kein Spiel drin ist oder die Dinger komplett klemmen. 
Das Aus- und Einpressen sollte aber mit Rundstück und Schraubstock kein Thema sein, zumindest an der Wippe.


----------



## timtim (16. September 2008)

hier gibts die von @lelles0815  benannten lager wohl ziemlich günstig.......
mich wundert noch das die obere dämpferaufnahme fast von anfang an spiel hatte ,sehr seltsam........bei einem pearl dämpfer ,spielt aber wohl keine rolle ? soll das wirklich dieser edelstahlbolzen sein der sich abnutzt?
hoffe mal nicht das es das dämpferauge ist.........
nicht das ich doch noch auf liteville umswitchen muß ,nee , diese hilflosen
muß man lesen ,kann man schön ablachen 
tim²


----------



## Lelles0815 (11. April 2009)

So, 

ich lass den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung auftauchen...und zwar aus aktuellem Grund.
Habe gestern die die Haupt-Schwingenlager (unten am Tretlager) ausgebaut. Wie zu erwarten war, sind diese nun auch hin, beide Lager laufen rau und hakelig. 
Bei den Lagern handelt es sich um Lager mit der Bezeichnung 6902 RS, unter dieser Bezeichnung sind die Lager aber nicht so gut bzw. oft zu finden. 
Die gängige Bezeichnung für diesen Lagertyp ist 61902 RS wobei ich die Version mit der Erweiterung 2RS1 von SKF bevorzuge, da diese Lager beidseitig mit Dichtscheiben versehen sind (siehe weiter oben in Post 27 Version c oder d).

Der Aus-, bzw. Einbau der Lager gestaltet sich nicht ganz so einfach und man benötigt folgendes Werkzeug.

1. Zange für Innen- *und* Aussensicherungsringe (Seegerring Zange) 
(An besten ein Set wie das hier, da es 4 verscheidene Aufsätze hat und für Innen- und Aussensicherungsringe ist)

2. Eine lange (mindestens 80mm) M6 Inbus-, oder Schlossschraube

3. Einen stabilen ca. 80-100mm langen, runden Kunststoff- oder Holzstab, Durchmesser 10mm

4. Hammer (idealerweise Kunsstoff bzw. Schonhammer) 

für den Einbau benötigt man zusätzlich noch :

5. 2 Stückchen Rohr, beidseitig plan (Innendurchmesser 15,5-max.16mm, Länge 20mm) 

6. Schraubzwinge 

...und natürlich, ganz wichtig, Montagepaste für die Lagersitze, damit die Lager mit den Aussenringen beim Einbau nicht fressen.

Um die Lager von den Lagerbolzen ab- und aufzudrücken ist ein Schraubstock mit glatten Backen oder Schonbacken sehr hilfreich.

*!!! Ohne das Werkzeug und natürlich entsprechende Kenntnisse (nix für Leute mit 2 linken Händen und 10 Daumen ) solltet Ihr den Aus-, Einbau definitiv besser sein lassen und das Bike zu Canyon geben. !!!
*
Bei Interesse, kann ich noch ne bebilderte Anleitung mit den einzelnen Arbeitsschritten erstellen, allerdings frühestens nächste Woche, wenn ich die neuen Lager habe.

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## swabedoo (11. April 2009)

Hey Lelles,

wenn du schon so ein nettes Angebot machst, dann würde ich mich über eine bebilderte Anleitung sehr freuen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MT-Harry (12. April 2009)

Da kann ich mich swabedoo nur anschliessen.

Immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## simdiem (14. April 2009)

Über eine Anleitung würde ich mich auch sehr freuen!!!


----------



## Cpace (15. April 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren, wie ich selbst die Lager wechseln kann und wo ich denn diese überhaupt erwerben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2009)

608 2rs bzw. 61902 2rs fürs Hauptlager bei google oder ebay eingeben. 
INA, SKF oder japanisch sind gut, Noname aber nicht unbedingt schlechter. 


Die kleinen Lager zu wechseln ist selbsterklärend. 
Wie das mit dem Hauptlager geht wollte lelles0815 ja noch erklären...

(ich hab meins jetzt zu C. geschickt, hab ja noch drei Tage Garantie )


----------



## Lelles0815 (30. April 2009)

So, die Anleitung ist Online, hab nen neuen Thread gemacht, da ich den Titel hier für wenig aussagekräftig halte.

!! klick !!

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## vitello (30. April 2009)

Eins halte ich noch für erwähnenswert ..und das mach ich prinzipiell bei jedem neuem Bike! Die Kugellager isnd ja eigentlich auf hohe Drehzahlen und geringe Radiallast ausgelegt, am Rad passiert genau das Gegenteil. dementsprechend ist die Schmierung auch nur knapp bemessen um ein Erwärmen des Lagers bei hoher drehzahl zu vermeiden. Ich nehm imm die Dichtung der Lager ab, presse bis radvoll ne Fettpackung rein und Dichtscheibe wieder drauf ...frei nach dem Motto "wo Fett drin ist kommt kein Wasser rein" halten meine Lager so wesnetlich länger als ungehandelt. Die Arbeit lohnt sich allemal


----------



## andi55 (30. April 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Die Kugellager isnd ja eigentlich auf hohe Drehzahlen und geringe Radiallast ausgelegt,



Wo hast du das denn her? Wenn's um hohe Drehzahlen (im Dauerbetrieb) geht nimmt man i. d. R. Gleitlager. Aber da sich am Bike weder ein hydrostatischer, noch ein hydrodynamischer Zustand realisieren lässt ... 
aber das Thema gab's hier irgendwo auch schonmal.

Generell finde ich den Gedanken "wo Fett drin ist kommt kein Wasser rein" aber ganz gut!

Frohes 1.-Mai-Wochenende allerseits


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. April 2009)

Die Lagerdichtungen zögern den Verschleiß nur hinaus. Retten werden die Euch auch nicht. Der Dreck geht früher oder später durch die besten Dichtungen hindurch ( beim reinigen mit Hochdruckreiniger sogar sehr schnell ).

Bei meinen Fullys ( Scott, Giant, Cube ) und Einsatz im Schlamm sind die Lager 1 x im Jahr zu wechseln. Das sollte man einfach unter "Verschleiß" sehen. Es gibt kein Dichtungssystem, welches auf Dauer den Schmutz drausen lässt!


----------



## Hitzi (30. April 2009)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> So, die Anleitung ist Online, hab nen neuen Thread gemacht, da ich den Titel hier für wenig aussagekräftig halte.
> 
> !! klick !!
> 
> ...



Eine sehr gute Anleitung   Kriegst ein Sternchen dafür...

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (1. Mai 2009)

andi55 schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her? Wenn's um hohe Drehzahlen (im Dauerbetrieb) geht nimmt man i. d. R. Gleitlager. Aber da sich am Bike weder ein hydrostatischer, noch ein hydrodynamischer Zustand realisieren lässt ...
> aber das Thema gab's hier irgendwo auch schonmal.
> 
> Generell finde ich den Gedanken "wo Fett drin ist kommt kein Wasser rein" aber ganz gut!
> ...



Wo ich das herhabe? Nunja, als Maschinenbautechniker ist man da etwas vorbelastet. Warum sollte sich am Bike kein hydrodynamischer Zustand realisieren lassen? Oder solltest du da etwas durcheinander bringen?!
Zum Thema drehzahl udn Gleitlager empfehle ich dir kurz mal hier ein bisschen reinzuschnupper:
http://www.fag.de/content.fag.de/de/ina_fag_products/productinformation/rotativ_products/index.jsp

Es ist halt so ...Gleitlager für hohe Lagerbelastung und geringe Drehzahl und Gugellager für genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich am Bike kein hydrodynamischer Zustand realisieren lassen?



Weil beim Hinterbau eines Bikes die Achsen nicht in den Lagern umlaufen. Ohne Drehzahl keine Hydrodynamik


----------



## vitello (1. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Weil beim Hinterbau eines Bikes die Achsen nicht in den Lagern umlaufen. Ohne Drehzahl keine Hydrodynamik



Alles eine Frage der Zähflüssigkeit des Öls, respektive des Fetts ...eine Drehbewegung gibts auch ohne Umlauf


----------



## Machlovio (2. Mai 2009)

Evt. hilft dies:http://www.skf.com/skf/productcatalogue/jsp/portal/printerFriendly.jsp?maincatalogue=1&lang=de&newlink=1_0_73&level=5&ptparent=1_0_1


----------

